# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  En el tronco y en la bandeja

## perdiguera

Esta mañana he tomado estas dos fotos.
En el tronco de un chopo que corté hace tiempo, me han salido estas setas que luego he colocado en la bandeja para cenarlas. 
Supongo que serán setas de chopo es decir: o _Agrocybe aegerita_ o  _Pleurotus ostreatus_. Supongo que alguno, al ver las fotos podrá decir cual es.

----------


## eldelassetas

Es la Agrocybe aegerita. Un consejo al cocinarla, puede ser una de las setas más duras dentro de las setas comestibles buenas, por lo tanto hazlas en cremas o guisos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Es la Agrocybe aegerita. Un consejo al cocinarla, puede ser una de las setas más duras dentro de las setas comestibles buenas, por lo tanto hazlas en cremas o guisos.


Pues en sartén a la plancha y con ajo y perejil acompañando a un trozo de ternera a la plancha estaban buenísimas.
Digo estaban porque ya no quedan.

----------


## eldelassetas

Era solo un consejo, pero yo no lo aplico, como más me gustan es al ajillo o en revuelto, pero segun muchos entendidos es así. Un saludo.

----------


## Azuer

Es una seta muy buena para comer frita, a la plancha, al ajillo, en salsa... o como se quiera, lo que pasa es que hay que desechar los pies, que son muy fibrosos. Es una de las setas más conocidas y buscadas, por lo que los "seteros" la suelen conocer muy bien. Además es muy difícil confundirla con otras especies y mucho menos tóxicas.

Cuida bien ese tronco  :Cool:

----------


## Azuer

Aquí van otras pocas que también acabaron en la sartén:

----------


## perdiguera

Lo cuidaré como si fuese un hijo.
Ya me ha dado muchos kilos, he llegado a aburrirme de comerlas, y espero que me siga dando muchos más.

----------


## santy

Menuda pinta tienen. El otoño pasado, cogí un par de kilos en la ribera del Jucar, es de las setas que más me gustan.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

